# key broke in lug!!



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

Ill have a pic up soon but what should i do? tap and die?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

rounded nut removal tool for lugs. Hammer on, use breaker bar to get off.


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_rounded nut removal tool for lugs. Hammer on, use breaker bar to get off.









NO room for that tool


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

Hex key socket hammered in, then tack welded. Then use wrench/breaker bar.


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (JDriver1.8t)*

The bolt started to strip


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

use a easy-out it's a method/tool that my car was put through when one of mine broke its afterward unnoticable


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (van dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *van dub* »_use a easy-out it's a method/tool that my car was put through when one of mine broke its afterward unnoticable


I cant because the tap is stuck in there


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

Im about to cut that rim


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

i would suggest heating it up with a propane torch until its almost glowing and hammer in a hex socket or a triple-square socket and then try to loosen it, if that doesn't work then hammer a tool in there and then spot weld it on and try and loosen.


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (L33t A2)*

I all ready put fire to it.. if you look at my center cap lol... We got 4 out of 5 off yesterday... so im going to give it 2 more shots... if i dont get it off im just going to cut the rim


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*

if its the rear wheel with drums you can take off the axle nut out the center and pull the drum along with the wheel and then you'll have access to the other side of the bolt which i would soak in PB blaster


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (L33t A2)*

I'd take it into a shop before you hurt yourself and distroy your wheels and tools


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: key broke in lug!! (Justhere4aday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justhere4aday* »_








NO room for that tool

How is there not enough room for the removal tool? http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...3.JPG
You should really take it in... good luck and don't hurt yourself


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

A tooth pick can barly fit in that bitch lol. Still havnt been able to take it off and been working on it for like 5 days


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Justhere4aday)*

A bolt extractor goes inside the hole and grabs the metal.
You can also drill it out. Drill in progressivly larger bits till the head of the bolt is no longer attached to the shank. Then the wheel will come off, and you can deal with the stud.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (Justhere4aday)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4657435

http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2684546

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4657570











_Quote, originally posted by *x_Diesel_x* »_
Wow that was stupid..
Can I get a picture of how it was JUST before breaking out the Sawzall?..


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (ADargetnI)*

you could have used a hole saw and drilled around the lug nut, at least that way you could use the wheel, still having 4 lugs


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (20th#726)*

did anyone think about welding another bolt to the top of it???


----------



## Got Dibbs (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

hahaha your THAT guy










_Modified by Got Dibbs at 11:13 PM 12-2-2009_


----------

